
Accidentally flagged a story. Now what? - 0xdeadbeefbabe
Sorry. I accidentally flagged a story that didn&#x27;t need flagging and now it is off the front page.
======
tjr
If you can find the story again (try changing your user settings to "show
dead" stories, if the story has been killed altogether), you could unflag it.

------
ColinWright
Which story?

